# This is a difficult one!



## rplourde23 (May 4, 2013)

Does anybody know which breed this roaster is? I just got eggs from one of his girlfriends and would like to know who the father is...

Any thoughts on the hen in the picture?

Tnx!

Richard


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

The Hen looks like a Rhode Island Red mixed with something else. The rooster I have no idea but he's beautiful!


----------



## rplourde23 (May 4, 2013)

I think we have solved the mystery. The rooster seems to be a black sex-linked and the hen an ISA brown (a Canadian Breed).


----------

